# Can't open iTunes 10.2 Windows 7 64 bit



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I have tried everything. I went to the special download link and even saved everything to my desktop this last time. I even was able to play some music. But once I closed it I got an error message telling me to un-install then re-install.

Brand new computer. No iTunes. Frustration is setting in.


I have googled the problem and it appears that I am far from alone on this. I am hoping one of you may have a solution for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I have tried everything. I went to the special download link and even saved everything to my desktop this last time. I even was able to play some music. But once I closed it I got an error message telling me to un-install then re-install.
> 
> Brand new computer. No iTunes. Frustration is setting in.
> 
> ...


Will the non 64 bit version work until they address the issue?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Will the non 64 bit version work until they address the issue?


Tried that. No go.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I will hold off on installing 10.2 on my Win 7 64-bit machines.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I have tried everything. I went to the special download link and even saved everything to my desktop this last time. I even was able to play some music. But once I closed it I got an error message telling me to un-install then re-install.
> 
> Brand new computer. No iTunes. Frustration is setting in.


Check out the post below, from *gangtkan * in this thread... might work for you.



> I fixed it!
> 
> I replaced the icuuc40.dll installed with v10.2 (dated feb 2011) with the one of the previous 10.1 version (dated Nov 2010). The file is in the folder C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support.
> 
> Now it seems to be working fine.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw that thread as well, Steve. The problem I have is that I just got the computer yesterday and it's never had iTunes on it. All of my music is formatted as Apple Lossless so this is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I saw that thread as well, Steve. The problem I have is that I just got the computer yesterday and it's never had iTunes on it. All of my music is formatted as Apple Lossless so this is a bit of a bummer.


It said to install the old version first & showed where to get it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

OK. I am installing 10.1.2 64 bit.

I will need help on the "replace the icuuc40.dll installed with v10.2 (dated feb 2011) with the one of the previous 10.1 version (dated Nov 2010)" part.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I can not get this to work. When I tried to copy the .dll and delete the bad one I got an error message that it was being used by apple mobile device.

After I download iTunes it works until I close it and try to reopen it. 

And since I played some music with 10.2 nothing will play in 10.1. 

What a mess.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have Windows 7 64-bit & have upgraded to iTunes 10.2 with no problems. To delete the old version of the DLL, make sure you go to task manager & & kill anything that has iTunes or Apple in it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"SPACEMAKER" said:


> I can not get this to work. When I tried to copy the .dll and delete the bad one I got an error message that it was being used by apple mobile device.
> 
> After I download iTunes it works until I close it and try to reopen it.
> 
> ...


I have no idea if the overall recommendation will work, but to avoid the error message boot up in safe mode and copy the file.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I give up. I have tried everything. And I will need to buy a damn ipod charger. I hope Apple fixes this soon.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Since this is a brand new machine, you might try a restore point to before you first installed iTunes. You could then try installing the previous version of iTunes. Now, when you played iTunes the first time it would have updated your iTunes library. If installing the previous version of iTunes is successful but you cannot play anything, if it tells you the library is incompatible, try deleting the library file.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Itunes 10.2.0.34 installed and worked on my Win 7 64bit computer just fine for me. This version was installed this morning.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I've read where some people had no problems with the update and others who have had difficulties.

If I do a restore point will I erase everything I've done over the past few days? Settings? Preferences? Programs? etc?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, a restore will revert any changes to settings, preferences, & programs but will not remove documents, pictures, music, etc.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I think I will just wait for a fix.

I appreciate everyone's efforts to help.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I had the same issue. Have now gone back to 10.1 for now.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Itunes 10.2.1 has just been released. No word on what the changes are but I'll bet they are a fix for whatever problems some Windows 7 64-bit users experienced.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> Itunes 10.2.1 has just been released. No word on what the changes are but I'll bet they are a fix for whatever problems some Windows 7 64-bit users experienced.


Thanks for the info! <goes to download new version>


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Taking forever to open the download window...

Had the same problem last night downloading Office 2010 Pro Plus. Everything other than these types of downloads is blazing fast on this computer. Just a little blue spinning circle and "Waiting for appldnld.apple.com..." showing on the bottom in my Chrome browser.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Success!!!

Woo hoo!!!

Thank you again to those who helped and to Julie for alerting me to the presence of 10.2.1.1


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent!!


----------



## wickednix (Apr 24, 2011)

go to start run
type in regedit

find the following key...

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSIServer

Look for

WOW64 and it's value.
Is it 0x00000001 (1) ?

Change the value to 0 {//(ZERO)///}

hit enter

go to the control panel/ administrative tools/services
find windows installer, highlight it, and restart the service

right click and Run the iTunes 64bit installer as Administrator 

after intstall completes, go back to start/run
type in regedit

find the following key...

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSIServer

Look for

WOW64 and it's value.
Is it 0x00000000 (0) ?

Change the value to 1 {//(ONE)///}

hit enter

go to the control panel/ administrative tools/services
find windows installer, highlight it, and restart the service

reboot


----------

